# Book raffle- 'Eddy Merckx: The Cannibal'



## StuAff (22 Sep 2013)

Daniel Friebe's excellent (IMHO) account of Merckx's life and career. Received from @DCLane, read, enjoyed and now ready to pass on to someone else. Name to be pulled out of the hat next weekend.


----------



## DooDah (22 Sep 2013)

Yes please


----------



## mark st1 (22 Sep 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## Gary P (22 Sep 2013)

And me please


----------



## rockyraccoon (22 Sep 2013)

and me please!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (22 Sep 2013)

Me please


----------



## jasonmccullum (22 Sep 2013)

yes please


----------



## roadrash (22 Sep 2013)

oooh yes please


----------



## Chris-H (22 Sep 2013)

Yes please I need some new reading material.


----------



## shaun o'shea (23 Sep 2013)

me please


----------



## IanG1 (24 Sep 2013)

Please


----------



## Broughtonblue (27 Sep 2013)

Pleeease


----------



## tdm (27 Sep 2013)

Yes please


----------



## SWSteve (28 Sep 2013)

YES


----------



## StuAff (30 Sep 2013)

And the winner is..... @roadrash. PM me your address details and I'll get it on its way.


----------



## roadrash (30 Sep 2013)

Pm sent , thank you


----------



## diddle (11 Oct 2013)

roadrash
You always was a "jammie devil" !!!!


----------



## roadrash (12 Oct 2013)

i know


----------

